# Broken Router Collet



## deanr (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a Bosch 1611 router that I bought used. When I bought it I asked the previous owner about the 1/2 collet and he said it was there. I didn't check it when I got it and all it had is the 1/4 collet. The router appears to work good and I only paid $15.00 for it so I figured no big deal and I ordered a replacement collet for it, Bosch part number 2610906289. 

I am using it with a Kreg router table to make some raised panel doors with a set from Grizzly for kitchen cabinets. I am using a variable speed control from Harbor Freight, turned as low as it will go. I ran the first set, styles, rails and panel cutter without problems other than the whole table vibrates more than I would like. 

Today after doing a set of styles and rails, without any problems at all, I went to cut the panels. When I was running my first test piece, the cutter came out of the collet. I did not have the little plastic guard in place. I guess I was lucky as it didn't hit me. I thought I had tightened it enough but then I thought maybe I didn't. So next time I'm sure I wrench down on it and slide the guard in place. ( At least I learned a little) I start it up an a very short time later the bit comes out and this time it wedges between the table and the plastic guard. 

OK, better than watching it spin through the air. So now I take the collet apart and see that it is broken in three separate segments. This is a one piece collet and nut
and the part that broke is the segments that are attached to the nut.

I know this is not the best setup for a table. Now I'm not sure I feel comfortable using a replacement collet in the same setup. I always go the cheapest route first; buying a $15 used fixed speed router, harbor freight speed control, you get the picture. 

But the only thing that I can think of that would cause the collet to break is if I didn't have the bit far enough in when I tightened it. I'm not sure if it would break if I tightened it down without anything in it. 

Enlighten me on where my problem is. Should I scrap it for a better setup?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Is it the new collet that broke or the old one?

The fact that you mention vibration may be the reason you were able to buy it for $15.

The router may have been dropped on its head, bending the shaft slightly. Are you able to check?


----------



## deanr (Dec 1, 2011)

It is the new collet that broke.
That may be a good point to check the shaft. Although the cuts I have made have been nice clean cuts. 
I know, as usual, it will come back to you get what you pay for.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dean, Bosch collets are self releasing. The collet nut snaps onto the collet. If it is not snapped into place before using it the collet can break or jam. Do you recall if they were snapped together?


----------



## deanr (Dec 1, 2011)

Mike,

I never separated the two parts so they were together when I installed the collet.


Thanks,

Dean


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The most likely cause of the collet breaking is an impact that occurred when the bit came free. When the bit shank is in place the collet is held against the inside of the shaft and would not break. An easy test of the shaft can be performed by removing the collet and starting the router. There should be no vibration. If there is then you may have bearings on the way out or a bent shaft. It is also possible you have a bit that is out of balance. Once a bit has launched out of a collet it could of bent slightly which would be enough to aggravate any vibration... and this is a large heavy bit.
You might try adding some ballast to your table and see if that reduces the vibration.

This is a decent router and I would consider taking it in to a Bosch service center if there is a problem. It will come back like new for a reasonable cost.


----------



## deanr (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Mike,
I think I will start by getting it checked out at a service center.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I sent my Bosch belt sander to their service center. They took my 25.00 bucks and gave me an estimate beyond the sanders sale price for repair


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Paduke. Most of the major parts for power tools these days are so expensive it's hard to justify repairing as opposed to replacing, especially if you can wait for a sale.
You have a problem. A bent armature and a broken collet can cause the same symptoms. Both can cause vibration and the routed pattern could be wavy. In fact a bent armature pretty much has to leave a wavy pattern as it bobs back and forth. A broken collet is worth replacing. A bent armature probably isn't.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This router model is an industrial quality tool designed for parts replacement as needed. Since a new version runs about $300 and is hard to come by I think a $25 inspection is worth while. The fee is applied to the cost of any repairs needed. I bought my extra 1617 motor with a cut cord for $20 at a flea market and paid $27 for Bosch to recondition it and replace the long factory cord. It has been trouble free for over 10 years. I agree that with most power tools repair is usually more than a cost of replacement but as a rule Bosch routers are worth the investment.


----------



## deanr (Dec 1, 2011)

I took this to my local service center. He told me that the bearings are bad and that he has not had good luck removing the bearing without cracking the housing. I told them not to bother with the repair. I got my router back and he didn't charge me. 

I bought a new 1617 from Woodcraft for $159.00 and mounted it in my table and I am amazed at the difference. I've had routers before but not table mounted so I didn't know what was normal. I continued making my raised panel doors without any problems.
I will probably try to remove the bearing myself as there are good instructions on youtube. If i get them out then I will order new bearings. 

One thing I did notice is the difference in power between the 1611 and 1617. This is on the large panel bit and not a problem, just needed to compensate a little.

I would like to thank you for your help.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello deanr, I think you did the right thing, and if things work out well for an extra $20 in bearings you'll have 2 great routers. 
Here's to all the best!


----------



## b2rtch (Jun 26, 2009)

deanr said:


> I have a Bosch 1611 router that I bought used. When I bought it I asked the previous owner about the 1/2 collet and he said it was there. I didn't check it when I got it and all it had is the 1/4 collet. The router appears to work good and I only paid $15.00 for it so I figured no big deal and I ordered a replacement collet for it, Bosch part number 2610906289.
> 
> I am using it with a Kreg router table to make some raised panel doors with a set from Grizzly for kitchen cabinets. I am using a variable speed control from Harbor Freight, turned as low as it will go. I ran the first set, styles, rails and panel cutter without problems other than the whole table vibrates more than I would like.
> 
> ...


Interestingly enough my brand new collet also broke yesterday, the first time I used it.


----------

